
Watchdog: FEMA wrongly released personal data of victims - tareqak
https://apnews.com/4a6e02072d544db4a658e3f1718e3a49
======
ziddoap
Its going to take at least 8 months, up to 20 months, to stop sending bank
records to contractors? Can't they just... Not send the specific info they
aren't supposed to? What's going to take until 2020 to implement?

What is this world coming to lmao

